# thinking of moving to spain



## applecider123 (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi everyone, Im just tentatively thinking of renting my property in England and moving to Spain to rent somewhere small for about a year and then try to get some bar or nannying work. Im 52 - just fancy a complete change of lifestyle.

Havent started investigating yet but would like to know any really good websites that others have found useful. Any pitfalls, things to look out for and generally how do I start trying to piece together all the information that Im going to need.

Thanks.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi, start by having a look around this site, as there are pitfalls which have been mentioned in other threads. Maybe google jobs in Spain and see what comes up. Just make sure you have a plan both for success and failure and a job to come out to! Nows perhaps not the best time to look for bar work as the season is well under way.

good luck

Jo


----------



## suzywongx (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi applecider123,
I´m Suzy and have recently moved back to the U.K. from Spain. I worked as a property finder and then in real Estate and know the pitfalls of renting and buying in Spain.
If you are serious about moving to Spain, firstly make sure you have enough savings to start you off on your journey, enough for say at least 4 months. This way ot gives you time to find employment and to settle into your life in Spain. 
As for renting properties, it really depends which part of Spain you wish to live. I know many companies within mainly the Costa Blanca region who are repectable and will not rip you off! You will be able to rent a 1/2 bedroom duplex/maisonette with comunal gardens and pool for approximately 350/450 euros a month. Most companies do either a 6 or 11 month contract although I do know of a company that will do a 3 month contract.
If you would like any more informaton about Spain and what to expect, please do not hesitate to ask.
Kindest regards
Suzy


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Suzy,

Could you please post the details of the company websites so I ccn check out what long term rentals they have to offer. Regards, Dave


----------



## applecider123 (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Goldberg (May 24, 2007)

Sounds like a good idea.

read a newspaper like the costa blanca news, and look at jobs and places to rent, put your uk place to rent, get a rental here and bag a job.

Simple.


----------

